# Engineering Teaching Job



## sr4390 (May 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am relocating to Abu Dhabi with my family. My wife, who is a Lecturer in Engineering, wants to take up a teaching job in Abu Dhabi. 

Is there any minimum qualification (number of years of experience) for the same? I understand it is 5 years after PG in Oman. Wondering if the same eligibility is applicable here.

Regards
SR


----------

